# Prayers Needed



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm asking for all your prayers for Howard Cator. Howard is one of our senior casters and is fighting a number of illnesses at the Nags Head hospital. Please keep Howard and his family in your prayers.

LarryB


----------



## reelbiglou (Mar 3, 2008)

*Howard*

Wishing Howard and his family all the best.
Prayers sent.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Come on Howard, we are pulling for you!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Prayers for Howard's recovery sent.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Thoughts an Prayers are with you Howard


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I was blessed to have breakfast this past spring with Howard and his wife at their home. Wonderful people. Wishing Howard a speedy recovery, my thoughts and prayers are with him.

Tommy


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Prayers offered up for Howard's healing and for strength for his family. One of the nicest guys you could fish with on the point.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

our prayers are with you howard.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Prayers sent for Howard and his family as well as his extended family, and for the medical personnel involved in his treatment. All things are possible through prayer!


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Mr. Cater (aka ABE) is one of the best casters I kept my eyes on the first time I ever stepped foot on the point 16 years ago. I developed my technique while watching his. I even remembered his picture on the postcards in several of the shops. He's a very nice person, and I was fortunate enough to see and chat with him during my last visit to the point. My prayers are with you Howard.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Good Man right there. God speed.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Twas tossing a cast net on south beach the other day when I heard my name being called in a familair tone. Turned to see Howard looking for a few "free" baits. Twas great to see him back on the beach and fishing!!!!


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Howard....*

prayers sent to you and your family. I met him only once and that was years ago at a cast a muck down in I think Smithfield, NC

Reelturner


----------

